# البوكسيت



## أكرم كيلاني (22 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الكرام مهندسين ملتقي المهندسين 
لي طلب بسيط جدا 
أريد بعض الخرائط التي توضح أماكن تواجد البوكسيت في العالم 
وأيضا كل المعلومات عن الخام نفسه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
:55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------

